# method of payment



## gubi

Dzień dobry,
mam do przetłumaczenia dwa zdania. Przetłumaczyłam, ale chętnie upewniłabym się czy dobrze. 
Tu chodzi o ustalenie zasad płatności. Praca nie jest jeszcze wykonana, nawet nie zaczęta. 

  1. Czy zamawiający przewiduje możliwość rozliczenia finansowego prac co miesiąc wg. stopnia ich zaawansowania określonego w protokole odbioru częściowego prac na koniec każdego miesiąca?

  Does the contracting consider the possibility of making the payment after each month by the progress of work done according to the partial acceptance of work on the end of each month?

  “Could the contracting” (albo inna forma grzecznościowa) make a payment after each month by the progress of work done according to the partial acceptance of work on the end of each month?­

  2. Czy zamawiający przewiduje możliwość dokonywania płatności dla faktur częściowych i końcowej do 30 dni?

  Does the contracting consider the possibility of making the payment for partial and final invoice(s?) within 30 days


Jakieś poprawki?


----------



## Karla_S

gubi said:


> Dzień dobry,
> mam do przetłumaczenia dwa zdania. Przetłumaczyłam, ale chętnie upewniłabym się czy dobrze.
> Tu chodzi o ustalenie zasad płatności. Praca nie jest jeszcze wykonana, nawet nie zaczęta.
> 
> 1. Czy zamawiający przewiduje możliwość rozliczenia finansowego prac co miesiąc wg. stopnia ich zaawansowania określonego w protokole odbioru częściowego prac na koniec każdego miesiąca?
> 
> Does the contracting consider the possibility of making the payment after each month according to the progress of work done as specified in the partial acceptance of work (protocol?) at the end of each month?
> 
> “Could the contracting” (albo inna forma grzecznościowa) make a payment after each month by the progress of work done according to the partial acceptance of work on the end of each month?&shy;
> 
> 2. Czy zamawiający przewiduje możliwość dokonywania płatności dla faktur częściowych i końcowej do 30 dni?
> 
> Does the contracting consider the possibility of making the payment for partial and final invoice(s?) within 30 days
> 
> 
> Jakieś poprawki?


 
Tyle ode mnie, ale poczekajmy jeszcze na opinie innych...


----------



## NotNow

The sentences will sound much better if you switch to the future tense and do a little editing.

I suggest:

Will the contracting party consider making monthly payments if the work completed at the end of the month is acceptable, even partially?

Will the contracting party consider paying partial and final invoices within 30 days?

You cannot use the word _contracting_ alone.  It must modify a noun.  The phrase _partial acceptance_ has me stumped.  Can you explain it?


----------



## Szkot

These are my suggestions:

Is the customer/client prepared to make payments for work carried out each month as specified in the 'schedule for partial acceptance of work at the end of each month'? 

(I assume that the 'schedule' (protokół) has been given a name (or a number or a letter) elsewhere in the contract which should then be used in this clause.)

Is the customer/client prepared to pay partial and final invoices within 30 days?


----------



## gubi

Prace dzieli się na etapy i zakłada, że w kolejnym miesiącu zostaną zrobione np. dwa kolejne punkty z listy - jest to określone w protokole odbioru. Na koniec każdego miesiąca obie strony podpisują protokół odbioru częściowego prac, czyli zrealizowane kolejne punkty z listy. Ponieważ rzadko zdarza się, że są zrealizowane w 100%, więc obie strony przed podpisaniem dokumentu uzgadniają stopień zaawansowania etapów prac wypunktowanych w protokole odbioru częściowego. 

*Protokół odbioru częściowego prac* przetłumaczyłam jako* partial acceptance of work* (ale tłumaczyłam dosłownie. Pojęcia nie mam czy jest odpowiednik w języku angielskim) i też tego określenia nie mogę pominąć. Tłumaczenie ujęcia grzecznościowego nie jest istotna, ale znaczenie merytoryczne jest b istotne. 
B dziękuję za dotychczasowy wkład.


----------



## NotNow

This link might help:

http://www.proz.com/kudoz/polish_to_english/construction_civil_engineering/1185797-protok%C3%B3%C5%82_odbioru_cz%C4%99%C5%9Bciowego_bran%C5%BCowego_ocb.html


----------



## gubi

Podpisanie bądź niepodpisanie tego dokumentu ma nic wspólnego ze wstrzymaniem prac. Jeśli strony się nie spotkają- budowa może iść dalej. Jest to jedynie formalny sposób ustalenie jaki zakres pracy został wykonany i jaka ilość pieniędzy z ustalonej z góry kwoty zostanie wypłacona.

Wydaje mi się, że "hold point inspection" dotyczy prac ściśle specjalistycznych , jak zostało to ujęte w poniższym dokumencie i określenie  to nie dotyczy tej sytuacji:

www.acig.com/files/meetings/QNNMay2010/Hold_Point_Inspection.pdf


----------



## gubi

Może raczej "protocol of acceptance performed works" (lub: works carried out)?


----------

